# Advise on a gps fishfinder combo



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just bought my first boat and I am looking to get a gps fishfinder and would like to spend under 500.00 What suggestions could you guys make.
thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My Advise:

1: Buy it here http://www.boemarine.com/

Best prices I've found. I've ordered from them several times and never had a problem.

2: I know ya said under $500 but I would rethink the combo unit in a small display. The 5" or 6" screens aren't really big enough to split. Spend a little more(if possible) and get two seperate units. I would buy Garmin if a budget was in mind. I would buy Garmin Gps regardless of budget.

Just my opinion. Put it with a nickel and it's worth about 5 cents.:thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

west did have a 200.00 store rebate and a 500.00 raymarine rebate on an a 70 if tis not over. i paid 2000.00 for mine, then it dropped to1200.00if they still have rebate you could get it for 750 6 in screen fishfinder/ chartplotter and can be set up with other units. i have a garming 546s i use for gps its a combo also easy to use, but only has 5 in screen.my eyes are bad, just bought furerno fcv 585 and garming 4212, 10 in and 12 in screens. i think garming has 200.00 rebate now. spend a few extra dollars and get a little better one. serveral forum members have bought hummingbird 798 combo with side imanging sp for aroung 798.00 or so


----------

